# Car carpet cleaning with my new wet vac



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Hi

I just got a new wet vac last weekend and want to do the car before i try it on my new caravan.

Is it ok to use at this time of year, but worried abiut the carpets drying etc?

I have g101, enzyme odour eater (can remember the brand) and autoglym upholstery cleaner, thing the best bet is the g101 what do you think?

Also any hints / tips you can give me.

Cheers for the help


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Good lot of chemicals there mate, G101 is the most economical cleaner and will clean, use the odour eater after you've cleaned and you'll need a heater/dehumidifier to dry it out otherwise mould will start growing!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Start as early in the morning as you can or make sure you can leave the carpets/mats to dry overnight. :thumb:

Use a dry vac to clean up at much of the detritus as possible, and after the carrpets are clean and dry after cleaning I give them a good brush to lift up the carpet plume and remove any overnight dust etc.

Duruing the winter, my car mats get a light spritz with a fabric guard like Gtechniq I1 (smart fabric) it makes cleaning the carpets the next time twice as easy.

Hope that helps. :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

MattWSM said:


> Good lot of chemicals there mate, G101 is the most economical cleaner and will clean, use the odour eater after you've cleaned and you'll need a heater/dehumidifier to dry it out otherwise mould will start growing!


Cheers, thats the only thing that worries me being a bit colder, saying that summer here was just as bad!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Tips said:


> Start as early in the morning as you can or make sure you can leave the carpets/mats to dry overnight. :thumb:
> 
> Use a dry vac to clean up at much of the detritus as possible, and after the carrpets are clean and dry after cleaning I give them a good brush to lift up the carpet plume and remove any overnight dust etc.
> 
> ...


Cheers for your help :thumb:

Was going to start early and the car is not being used on Sunday so will leave the mats out overnight, they are rubber ones so cleaning them is easy!
Good idea with the fabric guard, need to get some over the next few months.

Will take some pics and post up Monday, i got the parkside vac from Aldi so be good to see it in action.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah - if they are rubber matts only they are even easier to clean.

Once the rubbers are dry - give them a dress up with Espuma RD50 :thumb:

Apply RD50 with a paintbrush for the most stunning rubber finish (none of this tacky greasy slippery matts malarkey) :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

leave you heaters on while doing it so the cars red hot helps dry it out and make many passes over the fabric to soak up as much as possible and get a big towel and squeeze it on to the fabric see if that drags any moisture out


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

What Chris said, get it nice and toastie inside so it will dry it out alot quicker :thumb: I done mine last week and they dried in a few hours, just make sure you've got as much water as you can out of them before you finish, then if possible leave it running with the heater on full for half an hour or so, they won't be far off dry by then


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

*carpets*

Hi mate once you habe finished wet vac and sucked as much water up as possbile leave ur windows open a bit during the day and in the evening time use ur gass heating and let it run for a couple of hours I valet motorhomes reularly and this is usually best way in winter to get them dried then again just leave ur windows open for the next couple of days for a few hours and it will be 100%


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Tips said:


> Ah - if they are rubber matts only they are even easier to clean.
> 
> Once the rubbers are dry - give them a dress up with Espuma RD50 :thumb:
> 
> Apply RD50 with a paintbrush for the most stunning rubber finish (none of this tacky greasy slippery matts malarkey) :thumb:


Cool, have read on here about the rd50 must get some too.

I dont dress the mats at present 

Where did you get the RD50 from tips?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Cheers for all the replies, now i am all prepared, looking forward to getting is done, they dont look bad but bet the difference will be good.


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

Also depending on the state of your carpets if they rnt to soiled up try just spraying what ever cleaner ur using through a spray bottle as sometimes depending on ur wetvac they tend to disperse more product than is needed therefore requires longer to dry. Once u spray produucts on let it dwell on carpet for few minutes then use an upholstery brush r small scrubbing brush to loosin the dirt the just use your machine to soak up. Hope this helps


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Kiashuma said:


> Cool, have read on here about the rd50 must get some too.
> 
> I dont dress the mats at present
> 
> Where did you get the RD50 from tips?


From Dan's epic Espuma buy thread here. :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

CivicTypeR. said:


> Also depending on the state of your carpets if they rnt to soiled up try just spraying what ever cleaner ur using through a spray bottle as sometimes depending on ur wetvac they tend to disperse more product than is needed therefore requires longer to dry. Once u spray produucts on let it dwell on carpet for few minutes then use an upholstery brush r small scrubbing brush to loosin the dirt the just use your machine to soak up. Hope this helps


Cheers, think this is what i will do sounds like the best idea :thumb:


----------

